# Wing Chun again... maybe



## Xue Sheng (Sep 15, 2014)

Had a chance, between eye surgeries, to work with a gentleman who I did train with briefly before, except this time something was different, and I know some of that was my attitude, some of that is better understanding and some of that I can't quite put my finger on. It was unexpected, I just went to talk and I got a 1.5 hour lesson just for the enjoyment of it. 

I was impressed and I am going back soon and see where this goes so I will likely be lurking around the Wing Chun section a little more...and likely asking annoying questions...again.


----------



## Argus (Sep 15, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> Had a chance, between eye surgeries, to work with a gentleman who I did train with briefly before, except this time something was different, and I know some of that was my attitude, some of that is better understanding and some of that I can't quite put my finger on. It was unexpected, I just went to talk and I got a 1.5 hour lesson just for the enjoyment of it.
> 
> I was impressed and I am going back soon and see where this goes so I will likely be lurking around the Wing Chun section a little more...and likely asking annoying questions...again.




You ask the best annoying questions, Xue.

I'll do my best to give my usual ignorant answers


----------



## Marnetmar (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm fully qualified to be your personal Wing Chun consultant, just ask my dog!


----------



## yak sao (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh great...looks who's back 

Glad you're giving the WC another go.  Funny thing, the universe must be seeking balance. I ran into an old friend, we knew each other from years ago when we trained in a different CMA. He went on to train tai chi and me wing tsun.
He came by this afternoon and I started going over a little tai chi with him...might stick with it this time around.

So Xue...I might be hanging out over on the tai chi forum from time to time. Be gentle.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 15, 2014)

Argus said:


> You ask the best annoying questions, Xue.
> 
> I'll do my best to give my usual ignorant answers



You say that now, but wait till I start asking why is the sky blue when I train outside 




Marnetmar said:


> I'm fully qualified to be your personal Wing Chun consultant, just ask my dog!



Can't beat the recommendation... YOU'RE HIRED! 




yak sao said:


> Oh great...looks who's back
> 
> Glad you're giving the WC another go.  Funny thing, the universe must be seeking balance. I ran into an old friend, we knew each other from years ago when we trained in a different CMA. He went on to train tai chi and me wing tsun.
> He came by this afternoon and I started going over a little tai chi with him...might stick with it this time around.
> ...



If the universe is seeking balance through me we're all in big trouble 

That is cool. there are a lot of similarities between Wing Chun and Taiji that a whole lot of Taiji people and a few Wing Chun do not want to admit.

As for hanging out in the Taiji section...well.... I don't know....It might not look good for my Cynical Curmudgeons status if I let that one slip by 

But seriously, if I can help with taiji I will be more than happy to


----------



## Argus (Sep 16, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> You say that now, but wait till I start asking why is the sky blue when I train outside



Actually Xue, the sky is everything but blue! And the grass is everything but green! 

We only see the wavelengths of light that get reflected, and not absorbed, so actually, we only see what they are not.

Now, insert some deep philosophical meaning as to how this relates to your training here!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 5, 2014)

A conversation with another Wing Chun guy may have just sent me right back to taijiquan.


----------



## yak sao (Oct 5, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> A conversation with another Wing Chun guy may have just sent me right back to taijiquan.



OK, you can't just say something like that and not elaborate...what's up?


----------



## Argus (Oct 5, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> A conversation with another Wing Chun guy may have just sent me right back to taijiquan.



It's okay. Just today, a conversation with another "Wing Chun guy" sent me right back home after a two hour drive 

I'm thinking I should just book a flight to Hong Kong at this rate.


----------



## yak sao (Oct 5, 2014)

Argus said:


> It's okay. Just today, a conversation with another "Wing Chun guy" sent me right back home after a two hour drive
> 
> I'm thinking I should just book a flight to Hong Kong at this rate.




Sounds like you and Xue are talking to the wrong WC people


----------



## Argus (Oct 5, 2014)

yak sao said:


> Sounds like you and Xue are talking to the wrong WC people



There's a surprising number of them within a 3 hour radius of my a new location. It's been a bit of a depressing search so far.


----------



## yak sao (Oct 5, 2014)

Argus said:


> There's a surprising number of them within a 3 hour radius of my a new location. It's been a bit of a depressing search so far.




What part of the world are you in if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Argus (Oct 5, 2014)

yak sao said:


> What part of the world are you in if you don't mind me asking?



United States. Gulf Coast. Plenty humid, but very much a desert when it comes to TCMA!


----------



## Kwan Sau (Oct 5, 2014)

Argus said:


> United States. Gulf Coast. Plenty humid, but very much a desert when it comes to TCMA!



Who have you checked into so far? Which kwoon or lineages / sifu's etc?


----------



## Argus (Oct 6, 2014)

Kwan Sau said:


> Who have you checked into so far? Which kwoon or lineages / sifu's etc?



Well, I don't really want to derail Xue's thread, nor mention anyone by name specifically. I'm in South Mississippi now. The few that I have found within a 3 hour drive are not really qualified to teach. The closest potentially good teachers / candidates I've found are about 4 hours out. And, there are some good schools in Florida, which is where I trained previously. But, that's a bit beyond what I can do on a meaningful basis financially and physically at this point.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 6, 2014)

yak sao said:


> OK, you can't just say something like that and not elaborate...what's up?



Absolutely nothing against Wing Chun, still a good art to train, just the conversation told me I know a lot more about Taiji than I give myself credit for.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 6, 2014)

Argus said:


> Well, I don't really want to derail Xue's thread, nor mention anyone by name specifically. I'm in South Mississippi now. The few that I have found within a 3 hour drive are not really qualified to teach. The closest potentially good teachers / candidates I've found are about 4 hours out. And, there are some good schools in Florida, which is where I trained previously. But, that's a bit beyond what I can do on a meaningful basis financially and physically at this point.



No worries, the thread was mostly dead until I posted.


----------



## Vajramusti (Oct 6, 2014)

There are two very good students of mine in the South; Stephen Morton- a former Marine teaches school near Tampa, Florida.
Josh Santobianco a Ranger and 2nd lieutenant among other things is currently in Ft Bragg. Both of them have worked with my sifu-
Augustime Fong in Arizona. Both of them are experienced good wing chun people- know and understand concepts and know 
how to apply them


----------



## Argus (Oct 6, 2014)

Vajramusti said:


> There are two very good students of mine in the South; Stephen Morton- a former Marine teaches school near Tampa, Florida.
> Josh Santobianco a Ranger and 2nd lieutenant among other things is currently in Ft Bragg. Both of them have worked with my sifu-
> Augustime Fong in Arizona. Both of them are experienced good wing chun people- know and understand concepts and know
> how to apply them



Fort Bragg appears to be in NC?

I'm afraid both of those locations are very very far from me.

There is an Augustine Fong guy about 4 hours North of me, though.


----------



## Vajramusti (Oct 6, 2014)

Argus said:


> Fort Bragg appears to be in NC?
> 
> I'm afraid both of those locations are very very far from me.
> 
> There is an Augustine Fong guy about 4 hours North of me, though.


------------------------------

Who would that be?


----------



## Argus (Oct 6, 2014)

Vajramusti said:


> ------------------------------
> 
> Who would that be?



Bishop Lewis. It seems he's of the Francis Fong / Jiu Wan lineage.


----------



## Vajramusti (Oct 6, 2014)

Argus said:


> Bishop Lewis. It seems he's of the Francis Fong / Jiu Wan lineage.


------------------------

Different Fong.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 31, 2014)

Well after much thought I am continuing with Wing Chun, but Yang style is not going away, I'm keeping it. 

The opportunity is there and the actual teacher is very good and I do not think I am going to let one guy's views (that I absolutely do not agree with) influence my continuing in Wing Chun. The opportunity is there and rather easy for me to take advantage of so I will follow it a little more and see where it leads. My only goal at this point is to get my Sil Lum Tao back, after that.... I will just have to wait and see. 

But I want to add that I am rather amazed at how my knees feel after standing in a Wing Chun Sil Lum Tao stance for 30 minutes or more. They feel a bit strange and I have the feeling I will regret standing that way the next day, but every time I am amazed that my knees actually feel stronger

There are some rather amazing people rather close to me in a couple styles, that I have trained before (Wing Chun being one of them), that actually appear to fit my schedule, so I think for a while I will take advantage of those opportunities. 

But in the end I am a taijiquan guy (Yang style to be exact)... but Wing Chun us pretty damn cool too.

Thanks for putting up with the Taiji interloper in the Wing Chun world....


----------



## yak sao (Oct 31, 2014)

A while back on this thread I mentioned I have been dabbling a bit in tai chi. I continue to find so many similarities between the two arts it is almost uncanny.
My friend has taken to calling WC "_southern tai chi_." Where I on the other hand, refer to tai chi as "_northern WC_."


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 31, 2014)

yak sao said:


> A while back on this thread I mentioned I have been dabbling a bit in tai chi. I continue to find so many similarities between the two arts it is almost uncanny.
> My friend has taken to calling WC "_southern tai chi_." Where I on the other hand, refer to tai chi as "_northern WC_."



That's cool, and it is how I felt until a couple weeks ago when the other guy was trying to teach. But now I have a question about something Wing Chun/Taijiquan that I saw as a problem, that is if the man that made me doubt my decision to train Wing Chun is right about Chi Sau, it is completely against anything I have been trained in taiji. However the actual teacher there has never said anything about this. I will make that the topic of another post soon


----------

